# Which Army do You dread Fighting the Most



## mohare6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just Currious what army is most feared among players


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Eldar has been the only army thats been able to completely destroy me in 3 turns.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Its a toss up between orks (the new rules terrify me) and Blood angels.
Probably the blood angels. Its like facing my own army, and yet being massively overpowered equiptment wise. Damn space marines...


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Tyranids. For some reason I generally have a hard time defeating the bastards, whether I'm using my Dark Angels or my Tau, I have bad luck against 'Nids. 

Necrons. I have only played them once, and it was a loss my Dark Angels shall not forget, ever. 

Eldar. I come up against Eldar quite often, a good Eldar player is to be feared and respected. 

A poor Eldar player generally cries while his pretty fairies are blown apart.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Without a doubt, Necrons are my most feared army. No matter how many I drop each and every turn, they keep on standing back up. The other army I hate going up against is an Armored Company, since my lists usually have much more anti troop than anti armor. It's pretty disheartening to see that 50% of your points don't even have weapons that can touch more than rear armor.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm gonna say Orks and Eldar.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine has to be Necrons. Not really that I am scared or anything, but I know it is going to be grinding frustrating game with all the wbb they have. Plus its even worse if there is a monolith as WH have no decent way of taking that thing out without relying on luck.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Dark eldar because only players who know how to use them p[lay them now.


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Really depends on what I'm using:

Orks: Tau and Eldar are the obvious ones, as they can unload one helluva load of shots into my Boyz in the first turn, and I can't get many bonuses from cover as I lead large mobs of 30. Also, my army is comprised of footsloggers, and although I have enough Boyz to soak up firepower when need be, my only Fast moving units are a Biker Boss and his retinue of six bikers to keep him alive. 

Nurgle: Dark Eldar and any army which can employ Lightning Claw termies. Lightning Claws, Dark Lances and Agonisers can make life painful, Instant Killing my expensive troops and ignoring FNP and thier high toughness.

Eldar: Horde armies of any kind.

psychomidget99


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

tyranids and necrons:

tyranids never stop they just keep comin especially with apocalypse

necrons can just fight non-stop thanks to their lords ressurection orbs and advancd tech which is well beyond the imperium


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i would say Tau.

and orks can match me with number of models on the table and they can fight better then my nids


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Dark Eldar, just because i have not played against them much, and interestingly I always have a hard time against a pure Sisters army. Those vows can a pain in the right hands.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Well played Necron for me without a doubt. 


I guess it depends a lot on the army you're using as well. My Blood Angels don't fear them but my regular marines struggle massively.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

My Orks actually fear other Orks the most, as they are Green and proppa fightaz. Interestingly enough I have never played this match-up, but its my greatest fantasy. That would be one hell of a bloody battle, with melee in spades!:mrgreen:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If I'm using my Flesh Tearers, I'm fearless. I know for a fact that there's almost nothing in the game that can stand up to what I throw at my opponents in hand to hand. The problem, as ever, is getting there in one piece.

With my Tau however, I'm most scared of Necrons because they're generally the hardest army for any Tau force to defeat. The Tau have very few weapons capable of taking out Necrons with anything approaching ease that aren't super expensive and hard to find. Gah! Boo Necrons!


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

With my Flesh Tearers i am like katie bring it!!! lol

But with my Guard Battle Group Nids and Chaos i find are a hard nuts to crack.

Richard


----------



## captain delaque (Feb 18, 2008)

i would have to say that i have a healthy respest for necrons have played them many times thankfully never at tournaments and have lost everytime


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Mech Tau with all the bells and ribbons. Tanks that can move, fire all their weapons at different targets (!) at bs4, only ever take glancing hits and can markerlight you to ribbons so everything that wouldn't kill you anyway does. Oh, and if you bought armour, forget about it. Thats a challenge.


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

definitly eldar 'cus i got ripped apart by vibro cannons 
also ill be scared of fighting a simular SM army as mine incase it became a deadlock n jus came down to lucky rolls instead of careful planning and positioning.
and those necrons!!!:angry: always coming back to life!!:ireful2:


----------



## Hornet (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll have to say mine is Dark eldar!

first time i played em, he had 4 raiders with wytchs in, too many dark lances to count, and two ravagers.
I got my butt handed to me.

And web way portals, i know there easy to remove with concentrated fire power and carefull positioning. But if they pull em off, they can be scary.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

"Mech Tau with all the bells and ribbons. Tanks that can move, fire all their weapons at different targets (!) at bs4, only ever take glancing hits and can markerlight you to ribbons so everything that wouldn't kill you anyway does. Oh, and if you bought armour, forget about it. Thats a challenge."


Now i have played a Mech tau army with my Battle Group and found them to be laking AT and high strength weapons to take on my Vanqs and Russ. 
But i do more than likely think it came down to me getting 1st turn 3 vanqs all at BS 4 with slick loader gota hurt.


----------



## MindFreaky (Jan 24, 2008)

For me personally it's Eldar all the way!

Runes of Warding = Psychic powers being not much fun...

Falcons + Harlequins + Fire Dragons = rediculous all the damn way...

And they move so damn quickly...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be Tyranids (especialy when it's an experienced one-and with allot of genestealers)and Eldar with their weaponry and specialist troops.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

nids, nasty little bugs
chaos too >.>


----------



## aj40k (Jan 17, 2008)

Eldar, with 2 full dark reaper squads, and a wraith lord with 2 guns, and lots of snipers, they rip my chaos marines apart to fast if they get first turn .


----------



## Roy (Feb 29, 2008)

ORKS.....They're just too brutal:angry:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I know no fear :wild:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Necrons smecrons. whooped them in 3 turns (this was 700 pts guard vs 2000pt necs).
Orks- Basilisk blow them apart (long range, lots of orks bunched in together=no more orks and one lucky shot) 
Eldar- Can't say I've ever played them.
Space Marines-Good old AP 3 battle cannons
Chaos space marines- Ah. The only army to annihilate me in a single turn .
Dark Eldar- Weak vehicles and infantry, but bloody powerful weapons. very evenly matched with my guard.
Inquisition- Like space marines. Boom. dead
Tau- Very shooty, railguns wipe out tanks  but then my drop troops land. Massacre.
Nids- Bring out the 'isks. Boom.


----------



## coldstuff64 (Feb 11, 2008)

what roy said.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

my chaos fears no one! no army instills fear in me, however specific units in armys are scary as hell. for the eldar is that unkillable falcons loaded with either banshee's or fire dragons.....no problem with the rest of the army no mater how its played. for the tau its their damnedable braodside teams.. with the nids its definatly genestealers..never fought gaurd, dark eldar, beat the hell out of space marines and inquisition nothing there thats too scary. our ork player doesn't play.... and the noob-crons...destroyer lord with scythe. or a squad of pariahs....


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

My Daemon Hunters (played as pure GKs 90% of the time) are dead scared of everything.

I can say without a doubt that the army my IG fears the most is the Tau. It's like bringing a wet newspaper to a gunfight. Your tanks are all dead by turn one, they kill huge amount of your infantry, they all have invulnerable saves/shield drones/cloaking devices/seaker missiles that make a gunline cry. 

At least against Dark Eldar (my second most feared army) you have a chance at having a fun game if you win first turn :grin:.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Id have to say dark eldar. Im not the biggest player, but for the actual contests and tournaments, my Imperial Fists always seem to lose to them.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

This is a toss up between J-S-J tau, they just scare the crap out of me, or a well played necron army... both are terrifying in the right hands.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Necrons. The fact they keep getting back up is really annoying. So many times I would've won a battle if they had stayed dead. I hate necrons more than I hate rebels, heritics, mutants & the chaos gods combined.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok it has to be necrons hands down. every time i have played them i have gotten so close to losing i almost shit my pants, especially in apoc battles, talk about scary ass shit even for an Iron Warriors Grand Company.


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

I struggle against the Tyranids. Seems like a straight forward kind of a foe, but man they are tough.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Tau. Stupid, stupid, gunny Tau.

Any other foe, I have a CHANCE.

Tau?

If you run an assault army, you almost never get there.
If you run a shooting army... they outshoot you.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I dread playing orks because I've played half my games against ork players and the outcome is predictable everytime I win, the whole game I'm just hoping it goes faster so I can get my points for the tourny I'm in :angry:

I also hate the quantity of Ultras players, how many ppl play ultras? or SM atleast be creative and make your own chapter if there are so damn many of you :biggrin:


----------



## the green guy (Sep 22, 2008)

necrons every time i fight necrons i lose but i then discoverd that we wernt playing fair battles then when i fight them i win. so i dont dread fighting enamys atall now but i havent forght them all yet


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Eldar. Why you ask? CHEESE. It's too damn easy for an Eldar player to make a uber-list that's no fun to play against. And the fluff for them, arrogant little fuckers, I'd like to see a galaxy wide Space Marine crusade to wipe them out completely. Dying race, Hurry up and die already damn.


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

I wouldn't say that i dread playing any army as win or lose i always tend to have fun.

However I find the Eldar to be a tough opponent mostly because they are so flexible. With most of the other armies you at least have some idea what you're going to get, the Eldar on the other hand are very well balanced and can be tough to predict. Of course it's all up to the actual player. I know guys who run pretty much static armies or always go for the cookie cutter type forces so it's a moot point, but i've also played some pretty innovative players who pulled something way out of left field to really take me by surprise.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

i have to say Dark eldar 
they are just too fast in combat the warriors i can deal with but then 2 raiders with wytchs in them charge my lines and i cant rid of them cos of there 4+invun


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

*I fear tau*

Tau are my most feared army, being dark eldar i tend to have very weak veicles and tau have mass shots tht can actually penetrate my raiders very easily.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Snotlings! fear the Snotlings!

on a serrious note, my orks are frekked out by khane the betrayer backed up by 30 marines all in rhinos-move, disembark, rapid fire, assult, rinse and repeat.

missile launcher heavy armies also scare me. 27 ard boys killed on turn on by 8 frag missiles, whilwind and 10 sternguard (the vindicator missed).


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Necrons. In my 11 5th edition games my only 2 defeats have come at their metal hands. Before it was Tyranids who inflicted over 30 defeats on me back in 4th edition. There just fodder nowadays for my boys in blue. Necrons though...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I thinks its funny that the Tau and 'Nid players both scare the crap out of eachother lol.

As for me I would say Necrons. They just don't stay down!

Or possible zerging 'Nids.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The only battle that I've ever really struggled in was my jetbike eldar against Tzeentch marines but that was due more to my opponent being such a tool throughout the game making it unneccassarily annoying. I did play an Imperial guard list once with my speedfreek army but had forgotten to take my vehicles to the game so 10 strong squads of walking orks no real heavy support and most of my firesupport left at home made for a difficult game but my opponent made the game fun and it was quite cool reenacting the first day of the somme.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

its the tau and their long range weaponry against my poor sisters lol, all my tanks were gone in 3 turns leaving stranded troops to get picked off


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Tyranids.....There's too many of them.......God dam them Carnefexes <_______<


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

My wifes Tyranids. 3,500points of well balanced claws and jaws!!!
shoot the little ones and the big ones crush you
shoot the big ones and the little ones swarm you

So hard to beat!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

necrons. back in the day I had very little powerfists and thunder hammers, I I wanted a fast army and so power weapons galore. Then the nightbringer comes along.... Took out every damn unit in my army with only taking a wound from a lazerback...


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The only armys I fear is every army played by the local vet player >.< 

I don't know how, but he always crushes me


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Eldar. 

Sonic weapons are pretty good at shredding hordes, and I seem to have little trouble with MEqs, but those damn space elves are nasty.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

in apocolypes nids plenty of skulls to take but in the end to many skulls 

in a normal game orks if they get first charge


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I would say necrons are my most feared army to go against. they just dont stay down


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

So judging by this thread, Necrons are pretty much seen as the biggest threat to everybody and everything.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thousands sons for My Grey Knights. They may be low in number but they still outnumber me, one slip up in my movement and letting them get in range to fire... Would be devastating. 

Maybe Eldar because they play a very similar style to me, just with cool special rules...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Necrons for me not because they are hard to fight I just find games against them abit boring. 
In terms of toughness it would have to be Orks for my CSM as they always outnumber me loads and I always seem to get unlucky rolls against them.
With my guard it would have to be guard as mirror matches are boring or Tau as there firepower always seems better.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I hate the Necrons with the NIghtbringer, Orcs and the most dreaded force in any 40k battle Dog that escapes the kitchen and destroys innumerable models.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Gotta go with necrons, they got tough bastards in their ranks (Nightbringer/monolith) and are shooty as hell, gainst nids thats scary. Any tank infested army as I generally prefer genestealers to fexs....


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

id say orks because there boyz out value my gaunts they cost less yet do more? = (
vs necrons if you get in melee with those cans and make them run take advantage of there low init to sweep them out they cant get up after that heck i bet a squad of tactical marines could pull that off


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

Defintley tau (gotta love those necrons and eldar, i collect both!), their railguns screw up my monoliths/wraithlords and my dad uses 3 squads of 3 crisis suits all with twin-linked plasma rifles and 6 shield drones+they can jump out of cover,shoot, then jump back into cover; bastards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

I dread playing SM. Why? Because I play SM, and SM VS SM games, well...

Edit: Grammar.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

ultramarines, well because there are so many people playing them liike come on be inventive make up your own chapter or better yet dont play marines all together, oh nids with outfalnking genstealers and lots of carnies, but surprisenly i have never been in close combat with a hive tyrant i always seem to kill them before them make it to my lines, oh and necrons dam 6 plus auto glancing. arhghhhhhh


----------



## deathleaper (Feb 21, 2009)

I think necrons because they just keep gettin up after you finally kill them!(i collect tiranids thats why i hate going against them)


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

nope, can't say Im scared of any, though I must say I've never actually played against Tau...

Though there was this one game, where we played adhoc Teams (Not really teams, but working together to defeat our un-beatable SM player, mind you he was a great player, not a cheater)

And I uhh..... sort of .. uhh, shot him right in the back.
*
I HATE TAU. THEY GOT COW FEET, HOW THE HELL CAN THEY HAVE MORE SHOOTINESS THEN MY IG WHEN THEY HAVE COW FEET!!!!!!!!!*

*ahem*.. uhh.... my bad, went off there for a second...., not to mention the last time I read their fluff it seemed all uhh.... clean and nice and stuff.. so yeah.


----------



## fosit of the emperor (Sep 26, 2008)

my all time fear has to be sisters of battle, the cheapness of their squads combined with faith powers (especially AP1 flamers) make them very scary for me as a SM player.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

I once played SS, myself as IG and two other AI as SoB and SM, against 3 Insane Tau AI. Oh, it was horrible... We got owned in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

before 5th edition Orks or Daemons, after 5th edition space wolves.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

arturslv said:


> I once played SS, myself as IG and two other AI as SoB and SM, against 3 Insane Tau AI. Oh, it was horrible... We got owned in under 5 minutes.


You think thats bad?
Try this: Dark Crusade; Me(Tau) and 2 friends (BT & IG) Vs 5!!, yes, 5!!, Ork Hordes on Insane!!
Soooooo Many Orks...... 'Green Tide' does not do it justice
Plus we were using the FoK Mod, which means: More More MORE!!! Arghh!!
I started seeing green!
Map was Castle Roustein; if i recall correctly. We just could not get out of those gates.
Even my 9 Broadsides and 9 XV8's plus guardsman spam and Artillery could not stem them in the slightest :shok:
Epic Game!! But the lag killed it! XD Too many Orks!! :laugh:

Tabletop wise, i'm not bothered who i play but i'd say Nid's Because all the Nid' players i know are jerks who ponce around acting like they've never been beaten; When in fact i have yet to lose to any of them.
Great pleasure do i take in squishing those overgrown cockroaches.

SGMAlice

P.S. No offence to any Nid' players on here


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Erm... me and two of my mates used to pull off 3v5 Insane Compstomps all the time, just to relax


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I still do,

We were bored at that point so we thought it would be funny, Sooo many Orks, coming through the one choke point at the same time.
Get the map and try it, Its craziness
(Got to use the FoK Mod though )
SGMAlice


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

I played IG. Six HWTs, Ogryns with a Priest and a full-priest CCS was all it took to hold my gate, and three Bassies could pummel the shit out of whatever was gathering to attack me. It took a while, but we would usually orchestrate a strike team to take out the AIs one by one. All I had to do was smuggle a single Techpriest in a Chimera to the outside top left or right point. If someone was Eldar, we could do it a whole lot sooner thanks to his teleporting builder.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I suppose we might have done it in the end if it wasn't for the lag (not mine ) and the fact that i was fairly new to the game at that point. Hence the use of Tau and not BA SM's.
Who knows.

SGMAlice


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

In my limited experience, Blood Angels. Purely because of the Death Company.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im surprise that Mech Gaurd havent been mention much, maybe cause they are so expensive cash wise.... Any way with ethier my Anti Mech Red Corsairs or Sound Weapon Heavy/CC Slaanesh suffer against Mech Gaurd.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> Im surprise that Mech Gaurd havent been mention much, maybe cause they are so expensive cash wise....


It's actually because this thread WAS STARTED IN 2008. 5th edition had just come out and the IG were still on their old codex. Holy thread necromancy batman. Someone brought this thread back from the dead to talk about the dawn of war video game, and so managed to be both off-topic and necromancying at the same time. Quite the feat. :headbutt:


----------



## megadeth251 (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to have a fear of eldar just because I thought they could tear up my guardsmen in a few turns. Then I actually played against them... then, as it always must, the hammer of the emperor prevailed


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Culler said:


> It's actually because this thread WAS STARTED IN 2008. 5th edition had just come out and the IG were still on their old codex. Holy thread necromancy batman. Someone brought this thread back from the dead to talk about the dawn of war video game, and so managed to be both off-topic and necromancying at the same time. Quite the feat. :headbutt:



OH NO!!! I step into the Twilight Zone :suicide: Ah well...:laugh:


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> I still do,
> 
> We were bored at that point so we thought it would be funny, Sooo many Orks, coming through the one choke point at the same time.
> Get the map and try it, Its craziness
> ...


I downloaded the 'Nid mod. Played as IG on Frostbite River. Easy comp. Still, it was completely crazy.

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM

But playing with Mobilize for War is more fun. Units have all limits remove, e.g. i had 5 Kasrkin squads alongside 5 'Blades. They also cost 0 unit and vehicle cap. Commanders get wargear. also, your infantry can be all equipped with heavy weapons. For example, an IG squad with a commissar and a sergeant is 14 units. 12 are guardsmen and the other 2 are sarge and commissar. all 12 guardsmen can be outfitted with Grenade Launchers and/or plas-guns. with plas-guns, they can take on a full SM squad and win.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

arturslv said:


> I downloaded the 'Nid mod. Played as IG on Frostbite River. Easy comp. Still, it was completely crazy.
> 
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOM
> 
> But playing with Mobilize for War is more fun. Units have all limits remove, e.g. i had 5 Kasrkin squads alongside 5 'Blades. They also cost 0 unit and vehicle cap. Commanders get wargear. also, your infantry can be all equipped with heavy weapons. For example, an IG squad with a commissar and a sergeant is 14 units. 12 are guardsmen and the other 2 are sarge and commissar. all 12 guardsmen can be outfitted with Grenade Launchers and/or plas-guns. with plas-guns, they can take on a full SM squad and win.


The 'Nids Mod is ok but the 'Nids themselves as a playable race are next to useless, they are way too under powered.

Mobilize for war is amusing yes

SGMAlice


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

well i use so many armys i hard to say really...probbalt Witchhunters and i don't know the first thing about them really otherwise Dark Eldar for the same reason.

Tho my oppoent often panics when they see me put my BA's army on the table, nothing like scaring your oppoent to death with nothing but landraiders. :victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Until it runs into razorspam or twc and gets blown to fuck or smashed in by hammers. Lol
Alice, can ou post a link to the mods(both) or PM them to me? They sound fun.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an ingrained fear of the IG. A friend of mine and I used to battle fairly regularly, and he always took Solar Macharius, therefor, he always went first. It's always disheartening to see half your army shot up, or outright destroyed before they've even moved.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> The 'Nids Mod is ok but the 'Nids themselves as a playable race are next to useless, they are way too under powered.
> 
> Mobilize for war is amusing yes
> 
> SGMAlice


I don't know, the 'Nid mod made dat HP Pavillion laggy. But there is one mod you should definitely try out. The Inquisition Daemonhunt mod. It's so finely crafted! The GK captain blinks and moves his eyes! Check it out, I definitely enjoyed playing it. They even give you the LR Crusader, GK Terminators, and combat servitors and GK Dreds.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Laggy?! :shok: DC lagged your/a PC..... ouch....
Not too fond of the GK but i may give it a look.
Just cos its amusing and i'm late on giving a reply to someone.
An example of Mobilize for War in all its epicness
From my X-Fire profile, another one or two up there now or soon










SGMAlice


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Mech Guard are scary for me now with my Death Guard. I played the other day and got torn apart by a punisher.

Nids and Orks in numbers, mainly because my armies (Death Guard and Necrons) are few in number and aren't too great in close combat.

I played a BA list the other day though, and Typhus killed Mephiston and the Sanguinor in 2 turns before getting torn apart by two Baal Preds, BA doesn't scare me too much now.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Laggy?! :shok: DC lagged your/a PC..... ouch....
> Not too fond of the GK but i may give it a look.
> Just cos its amusing and i'm late on giving a reply to someone.
> An example of Mobilize for War in all its epicness
> ...


It wasn't DC, but SS. And the 'Nids just kept coming! There were too much to shake a stick at! And I blarg'd. I got owned megafast.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Until it runs into razorspam or twc and gets blown to fuck or smashed in by hammers. Lol
> Alice, can ou post a link to the mods(both) or PM them to me? They sound fun.


I downloaded the mods from dawnofwar.filefront.com


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

And though shall ressurectus a long dormant thread.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I always had a fear of the tau because no matter what my buddy always stomped me but then again i didnt have the daemons back then. I fear facing new GK with my daemons for obvious reasons


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Tau nuff said...


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

My Marines lol. I swear they're bent on my destruction.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't understand how the same person managed to ressurect the same thread twice, and both talk about Dawn of War when we're talking about the tabletop game.

And, by the way, the army I fear most is most likely a good fellow Blood Angel Player. .


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Can I replace "dread" with "Oh god not again" ?

If so, Marines. I have been to the bottom, and I can lose nothing more.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice bit of threadomancy *arturslv*...

Too bad *Mohare6* doesn't appear to be very active. He should receive some award for creating a thread in 02-25-08 that's so popular it's still getting resurrected and added to in 2-17-11! 




Oh well... since it's back up. 


I would most dread a min-max, land raider crusader/redeemer spam, blood angels army. I think I'd wet myself. 

He could just drive around and shoot my orks up and I would have the hardest time cracking his LR's. His guys wouldn't even need to get out till the very end to mop up what was left, if even at all. Just drive the land raider up on an objective and just keep the troops inside. 




.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate playing vs. Tyranid Genestealer spam....those rules are so retarded.

On the flip side, I love playing my DE and wiping out some poor saps Termie squad in a 2nd turn assault.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

For me it`s eldar. They`re quite good at defeating necrons in the right hands.  

Though I`m generally resigned to a draw at best when I see orks as well.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Tyranids are annoying as balls, I'd also like to say Tau but that's just because my friend plays them and over exaggerates their weaponry so I just shit on him over and over.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Marines-or more precisely TH/SS guys-so god damn annoying


----------



## A5m0da1 (Apr 22, 2009)

For me, it has to be those pesky Eldar, especially in the hands of my best mate who uses his Eldar to their strengths exceptionally well.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to make a note of the fact that everyone in 2008 was saying necrons. I bet you'd be hard pressed to find someone saying that nowadays.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I've noticed that as well.

Never mind,
we'll be back.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Space wolves. Wanna stay away and blast vehicles? Their long fangs will nuke you. Get close to fight head-on? They'll trounce you with counter-attack, giving even their TH/SS termies a nice volume of attacks at all times. 

Wanna try some psyker gambit? Rune priests shut you down and toss JOTWW at your bigshots. I like the SW fluff and style, but they just have such good and cheap counters for everything, and can fit so many in the same army all at once.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

I can honestly say i still HATE fucking Necrons. Stay down u pricks..and I can never kill a monolith, even with 3 lascannon shots..sigh.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Most excellent.


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

i dislike Blood angels, for obivous reasons.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Space Marines, simply because they're what I always play.

Tactically speaking, I'd say Tyranids.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

space marines, for fear of being bored to death


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thousand Sons. What they lack in manpower, they make up for in invulnerable saves and their damn AP 3 bolters. Not to mention they've got so many rules that anyone playing them could just start making up rules without a scrub like me noticing.

Along with that, ORKS. Hate those bastards. I don't have enough heavy bolters and heavy flamers in my army to keep them off of me.


----------

